# 2003 Outback 25FBS



## carla (Mar 6, 2004)

Greetings,

I purchased a 2003 Outback in Sept 2002 from a local dealer. Since that time, I have had so many problems, I think my unit might be a lemon. This is my first experience with a tavel trailer, so I am seeking experienced opinions. Here's some of the problems I've encountered: In May 2003 the propane tank cover blew off while I was driving down the interstate; In August 2003 I had 3 blowouts on the right rear tire. Turns out the axle was "bent" according to the dealer. They repaired. Also at that time I had a serious leak around the slide and the dealer repaired that too. In Jan 2004, the left rear leaf spring broke. A roadside repair man replaced the leaf springs and told me that the axle was installed crooked. Ok, now I decide maybe I should just sell it because it is costing me so much money to maintain. Today I go outside to give it a good cleaning, and the rains from last night have come in again. This time, the carpet is soaked, paneling is falling off, and the floor vent is rusting. Mind you, I use this trailer about 2 times a month, so it hasn't been long since I was in there. Other misc issues like fuses blowing frequently and the outside locks don't work, also the fire extinguisher fell off the wall, and the kitchen faucet leaks from underneath. Monday morning I have a meeting with the dealership. What do you think I should request? Am I expecting too much, or are these major issues that should not occur so soon after purchasing a new Outback?

I will sincerely appreciate all opinions/advice.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Carla,

Sorry to hear about your problems. It is no fun having something that gives you trouble. Sounds like your dealer is trying to work out the problems as they come up. The axles giving you trouble should be something either the dealer or factory should take care of. Are they covering the axle repairs under warranty? If they are installed improperly I think they should.

Some of the other issues may just be basic maintenance. Just like a house or car, you need to stay on top of the maintenance.

The roof leak could have been caused by failed sealant. Have you been doing roof sealant checks? That is one of the most important things to check on a regular basis. The rubber roof sealant around all of the roof fixtures wears out over time and needs to be touched up. Our trailer wasn't even a year old and I found a couple of spots I had to fix up.

Sounds like the outside locks just need some lubrication.

The plumbing fixtures tend to work loose from the rigors of travel. Everything vibrates and gets bounced around a bit. Try to make a habit of reaching under the sinks once in a while and checking to make sure the fittings are tight.

The walls are thin and it sounds like the fire extinguisher worked the screws loose. Mount it so it sits on the floor.

Hopefully a couple of the others here can help you with the fuses, I haven't had any problems with ours. Which ones keep blowing?

Don't throw in the towel yet, hopefully your dealer can help you with the axle problems and any others.

Let us know how you make out!

Mike


----------



## carla (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi Mike,

Thank you for addressing all the issues I'm having. It helps to know what maintenance work I can address myself. Sounds like several things I can fix thanks to your tips! As for the axles, the dealer has been very helpful to me, but the factory claimed that I must have been running over curbs to cause the damage. I haven't done that, so that puts the dealer and myself at odds. They've been great so far, but my concern is how often will this be a problem. I mean 3 blowouts on the highway is scary. I feel the unit itself is unsafe. Especially now that we have problems with the other side of the axle (left vs. right). I would feel safer in either a different TT, or none at all...

The fuse that blows is the slide, I just keep new fuses handy. I'm learning alot of new things, and enjoy the camper when it's parked at the campground. But getting from point A to point B is a different story.

One more question, please. With water leaking inside on a couple occassions, will the flooring be damaged?

Thank you again, I will try to resolve all the issues tomorrow, and let you know how it works out.

Carla


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I know a couple others on the forum have had problems with the slide fuses. If you search thru the posts you may find a couple of posts on it. Keep after the dealer on the axles. Have you switched to radial tires? I know the bias ply tires the trailer comes with are not the best.

I don't know about the water damage. If it's not damaged and is not swollen, let it dry out and you should be okay.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Carla...
Welcome to OUTBACKERS!

My 25 RSS leaked like a collander when I first bought it! I found a leaking skylight during the PDI. It rained the night before, and I found water in the tub. When I got it home, we had a serious downpour the night before we were headed out for a camping trip. When I opened the door, you would not believe the "disbelief" at what I saw! Standing water on the floors, and it ran down into the floor ducts! Our "Bike Door" was leaking badly. The 2003 model has a horrible bike access door. I know they had plenty of complaints, because they totally redesigned the thing for 2004. I also had water leaks from the tv antenae, sofa slide, and queen bed slide. (keep in mind this was a brand new unit!) Talk about mad!















After a couple trips to the dealer to fix these items, (and a few others) my unit seems pretty straight now. I hope I don't come across any other major issues this coming season. Other than the initial things that were messed up, I am very happy with the trailer. I was VERY ANGRY with my dealer, and the service dept, and I let them know that. I had to make a few trips too many down there, and it was their fault. (160 miles roundtrip, times 4 trips. And some things are still not fixed the way they should be!)

All I can say is...I feel for you. Nothing makes me madder than buying something new, and finding out there is all sorts of defects! Hang in there, work with the dealer, and OUTBACK if you have too. Those axels should not be causing you any grief, unless you've been in a wreck, or driving down some railroad tracks for a few miles!
Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Carla, when you operate the power slide, don't hold the button down after it gets all the way out or in. You have to let off the switch IMMEDIATELY when the slide makes contact either way. The system in our trailers is not like the one in the average power window in a car.

When that slide hits it's limit, the circuit immediately starts to build up alot of amperage because the motor is fighting to go further and can't. You can build up more than the 30 amps your fuse is rated for in 1/2 a second or less.

Use caution and your fuse problem may go away.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

carla said:


> Monday morning I have a meeting with the dealership. What do you think I should request?


A brand new trailer. Free of charge. Either that, or have them repurchase it for the full price you paid. Sounds like a complete POS to me.

But if your dealer has been helpful then you might want to have them turn the screws to Keystone instead. After all, it's their unit that's causing you these problems. The dealer is pretty much stuck in the middle.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Hmmmm a bent axle huh? That should have felt like driving a vehicle with square tires!! Seriously, that undoubtedly caused much vibration within the frame of the trailer that may have, as others have pointed out, caused your fittings to loosen. Bottom line is that tightening the fittings you can reach is a good idea every so often. That vibration may have alos been the cause of your fire bottle falling off. Do you use a pressure regulator on you input water line? Its a good idea









As far as the negotiations with the dealer, I agree, he is likely caught in the middle. I'm not sure its reasonable to expect them to swap it for a new one (depends on what you paid them for it and how much money the have tied up in the new one). Bottom line is that it SEEMS to me that the axle and subsequent vibrations are the source of your troubles (largely anyway) so they (dealer/factory) should carry some of the load to get you happy again.


----------



## peter1 (Feb 17, 2004)

I had a brand new pop up for a year and I had a tire blow out. Now I keep up with the tires and pressure. Also what kind of sway control do you have??? When I had the pop up I had no type of sway control but that little thing would sway like crazy.. Good luck and please let us know what happens..

Pete action


----------

